# Happy 72nd Birthday, John McCain!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

An Open letter to Sen. McCain

Happy 72nd Birthday, John McCain!

Congrats on picking the hottie up and coming Governor for VP! She's a real maverick just like you!

You know, a lot has been said already for your weaselly attempts to steal the limelight and bounce from Obama by choosing Sarah today.

I think she will ultimately be proven to be a weak choice for you, (think Quayle and Kemp and other VPs chosen to make a dried-up older fella look alive again) but I think the timing and placement of your choice is meant to obscure *another truth of the day.*



> * Today is YOUR birthday. Congrats on turning 72 today!*


Wow, John! Simply Wow. And today is the day you chose to announce your VP pick. Ironic timing I would think... *72!* 

Now _you_ wouldn't be announcing your VP today intentionally for that reason would you?

Most people in my family who are 72 spend three or four hours a day worrying if their bowels will decide to function on that particular day.

Seventy-two years old! Think of it!

Even though you occasionally twirl your mom around on the campaign trail to not-so-subtly suggest that you would live through two terms of a presidency, the fact is that your body.. which, we are all reminded by you frequently, was tortured for five and a half years by [insert racist term for Vietnamese people here] homosexuals... has already been ravaged by cancer.

If you had your way and you won the presidency, do you really believe you'd remain a capable and cogent human being until you turned 80? Will you remain sharp enough to remember all the important details, and make shrewd decisions?

Really?

Anyway, this is not the time nor the place to be wondering whether you are losing your mind to *senility* and an*increasingly scary* *temper* in your old age. You're 72 today! Everybody should think of you, and your 72-year journey, from the aforementioned five and a half years of crippling torture all the way to the *Keating Five scandals* of the late eighties, on this auspicious day.

I'm just looking to understand your logic with your campaign sir. I can't understand why it is you would choose Palin over other far more experienced candidates. Do you really believe this is wise?

Or are you just pandering further to women and the ultra conservative wing of the Republican Party? You see I was hoping you'd rediscover your maverick backbone and use this campaign to hurl evangelicals off the Republican train and put out the call to Goldwater conservatives to take back their hijacked party.

But this Palin is a "conservative Christian," fiercely pro-life, and pundits on the Christian Broadcasting Network *are wetting their tight little khakis * over her selection.

From Dr. Land, at the Southern Baptist Convention:



> Governor Palin is a vice-presidential selection which shows that John McCain at the age of 72 today is still able to think outside the box. Governor Palin will delight the Republican base. She is pro-life. She is an avid hunter and member of The National Rifle Association and is both a conservationist and someone who avidly believes in exploiting our fossil fuel resources as well as developing other forms of energy. A mother of five and a background as a television commentator makes her appear to be a very solid candidate for appealing to a lot of women who feel that Senator Clinton was treated disrespectfully by the Obama camp.


Nothing would've been better for you and the party than to ditch its social-conservative/fiscally-spendy/Rapture-Ready wing and embrace its better, *more Goldwater half.*

Did you really take all that into consideration? The timing, choice and weakness of your decision may well come back to haunt you.

For the sake of the Republican Party I sure hope not.

Signed,

Ryan


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

RYAN,

This has to be your most lame attempt at poking McCain. Really...? Age now? Come on. Someone that holds such an astutely recognized higher I.Q. as yourself has to be able to have a position better then this.

I have noticed your absence from a few of the politcal posts over the past couple days...why is that? I have notice you couldn't reply to a few items of interest about Hussein...and now this?

This has to be one of the last ditch, gasping efforts of the Dem ramparts to go to the 'age' card.

Admit it...your Chosen One Hussein is toast...just admit it and get it over with so the healing can begin.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:lol:

Sorry but this is a legitimate point. You can poke fun at it, but it does matter in the big equation.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

:crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

You guys are missing the bigger point...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> You guys are missing the bigger point...


Or maybe your pointing at something so small. Stop the crying and the pointing and all the flip-flopping around. Dems are done..admit it and stop being an imp.

Your just pizzed because now with the female vote too it will be a landslide victory.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are missing the bigger point...
> ...


no David. You are mistaken. Careful with the name calling or implying of "imp".

The point of the article is that McCain represented a different wing of the Republican party. He was positions squarely as being more moderate. His decision to choose Sarah as a running mate, is him waffling as to where his base is, and who his base consists of.

He had a chance to reclaim the Republican Party back from the ultra conservative evangelical whack jobs who have taken it hostage with their fringe rhetoric.

He didn't need to. They had to vote for him anyways or face the prospect of an Obama administration. Instead he caved and gave them a token bone.

I reflect some of Goldwater's positions, and am truly saddened he chose this route.

We've discussed in the past (via PM even) what my political leanings are, and this is not flip flopping based on that position.

If you stop looking at me as someone who adores Obama, maybe you'd better understand my point here.

And for the record... McCain still doesn't have a shot.

Shall we revisit this thread come November, or just discuss it over beers while we feast on crab and crow when I come out? :beer:

Have a great weekend man!

Ryan


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> > R y a n said:
> ...


I am sure you looked up 'imp' or are familure with all its connotations...I wasn't name calling...I really try not to do that to you knuckleheads....

We will revisit this thred (or a close facsimilie thereof) come November I am sure but the spin will be the same and the banner will still be waving over the Hussein camp like it did for Gore....sad really...must have been how the philistines looked.

Guess we could ask Hussein as he was there....

JUST Kidding (kind of)

Have a great weekend my battling brother....


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Most people in my family who are 72 spend three or four hours a day worrying if their bowels will decide to function on that particular day.


Wow I wouldnt want to be from your family.... my family works, hunts, fish, and chases women till we are 98 or so. Pretty bleak outlook in your life, sorrry man.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

buckseye said:


> > Most people in my family who are 72 spend three or four hours a day worrying if their bowels will decide to function on that particular day.
> 
> 
> Wow I wouldnt want to be from your family.... my family works, hunts, fish, and chases women till we are 98 or so. Pretty bleak outlook in your life, sorrry man.


Consider my great uncle just died in North Dakota 2 weeks ago at the ripe young age of 92, and he was still hunting and shooting geese/ducks until he was 88, and his brother my grandfather is currently 86, I think I'll not worry too much. 

The example was tongue in cheek buckseye :beer:

Have a great weekend sir!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> I am sure you looked up 'imp' or are familure with all its connotations...I wasn't name calling...I really try not to do that to you knuckleheads....
> 
> We will revisit this thred (or a close facsimilie thereof) come November I am sure but the spin will be the same and the banner will still be waving over the Hussein camp like it did for Gore....sad really...must have been how the philistines looked.
> 
> ...


:beer: I figured it was a double entendre' and that you were being tongue in cheek yourself...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> entendre'


'Must be Italian...fragieleeee'


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> The example was tongue in cheek buckseye
> 
> Have a great weekend sir!


As was my response kind sir.

You also have a great weekend, play safe. :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

buckseye said:


> ..... kind sir.


Hmmmm...your starting to sound like 'little red' already...she rubbing off on you there big guy?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > ..... kind sir.
> ...


ha

yes she is....


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: Never been so far a way before ..sung to an island beat by Marly. :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Now I know many people think it's inappropriate to mention that John McCain is _very old_, although I do think the fact that he picked a young, vibrant running mate is* a concession to his age being a very important issue, indeed.* Those who are offended (which seems to be people who have parents who are still vibrant at 72, which begs the question "Would you want your parents to have the most demanding job in the world at 72?"










But for those who agree that age is an issue, Wonkette just put up *a brilliant bit of internet juxtaposition* that should be forwarded far and wide.

As Rush Limbaugh said today "We're now the ones with the baaaaabe on the ticket!"

:lol:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

most 50 year olds couldn't keep up with mc cain. age is mostly a state of mind, unless you just totally let your body go to hell.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

R Y A N, the picture you posted is really low class on your part, but expected of people such as yourself. Plenty of derogatory pictures of Obama out in cyber space also but I would hope this site does not resort to that. Not very becoming of a super duper moderator.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

g/o said:


> R Y A N, the picture you posted is really low class on your part, but expected of people such as yourself. Plenty of derogatory pictures of Obama out in cyber space also but I would hope this site does not resort to that. Not very becoming of a super duper moderator.


Exactly, it is extremely :lame:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:lol:

guess you guys can't take humor when it is directed at McCan't.

But all the NO-Bama innuendo is fair game? How hypocritical...

As soon as I see you all playing on an even field with equivalent moral outrage at the blatant racist, classist, and bigoted remarks made to the other side I'll start listening.

Otherwise I think that is damn hilarious. I even made the comment in my original post that the humor was meant as an attempt at internet juxtaposition.

Lighten up guys. Isn't that what I was told in regards to my outrage a short bit ago? :lol:

It will only get worse for McCain for choosing that woman as a VP candidate. Just think.. this is day 1. Wait until she has to debate Biden and actually speak like she knows what she is talking about.

But thanks for making me smile at getting your goat so easily. :thumb:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

Come on, if you don't find that funny you must have a stick up your rear end or something.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

R Y A N, I'm surprised that a person who brags about how high his IQ is can have such a hard time comprehending. I complained about posting pictures not the debate. Like I say, plenty of racist derogitory pictures of Obama out in cyber space, I would hope this site would be above that. You as a moderator especially should be above that kind of thing.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

G/O it is hard for Ryan when his Kool-aid glass gets taken away! You should know that! He is trying to compensate for no non stop news coverage of Nobama after that awe inspiring speech of no substance!!!!!!!

Ryan here is a hint! Just turn on MSNBC! All the major news networks and other news channels where leading with McCain/Palin story because of the significance of her being the first female VP candidate on the Rep ticket! Instead MSNBC was pimping NObama and making pathetic remarks similar to your picture!

Tune in there for your fill of Comrade TV!!!!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Ron, this is the kind of stuff R Y A N, is proud to be part of.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

RYAN I THINK YOU THINK YOU ARE SO SMART. JUST LIKE WHEN YOU JUMPED ON ME FOR USING CAP LOCKS. YOU DIDN'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT ME OR WHY I USE IT. HAVE YOU EVER SERVED YOUR COUNTRY IN THE MILITARY? IF YOU HAVEN'T AND ARE YOUNG ENOUGH I WOULD HOPE THAT YOU WOULD.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

6162rk said:


> RYAN I THINK YOU THINK YOU ARE SO SMART. JUST LIKE WHEN YOU JUMPED ON ME FOR USING CAP LOCKS. YOU DIDN'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT ME OR WHY I USE IT. HAVE YOU EVER SERVED YOUR COUNTRY IN THE MILITARY? IF YOU HAVEN'T AND ARE YOUNG ENOUGH I WOULD HOPE THAT YOU WOULD.


I think you can arrive at your own conclusions based on my many numerous posts to this forum. Anyone can analyze the comments and posts of another user, and based on how they present a topic, use logic to make a point, their usage of the english language, and their depth of reasoning, that one person can figure out the average intelligence of another he/she is conversing with. Thanks for the kind words.

However, If you can use caps locks for every word, you can use lowercase for every word too. It doesn't matter if I "don't know you". It is common internet courtesy (as was pointed out to you on numerous occasions here), that you could just as easily capitalize nothing at all.

Once again. Please instead of using CAPS for everything, user lowercase for everything.









What does serving in the military prove? What type of mentality does that logic come from? My father served in the Marines and graduated basic in 1971. What does that tell you? Can you glean anything from that? You "hoped that I would".... that says alot. It says that you think everyone has to have mandatory obligatory service. Interesting. I'm not opposed to that, provided that noone is exempted, for any reason including any type of physical/mental handicap. As long as we have an even playing field that everyone serves, I'm all for it.

Have a great day. Thanks for browsing the Politics forum.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> R Y A N, I'm surprised that a person who brags about how high his IQ is can have such a hard time comprehending. I complained about posting pictures not the debate. Like I say, plenty of racist derogitory pictures of Obama out in cyber space, I would hope this site would be above that. You as a moderator especially should be above that kind of thing.


G/O where in the hell did I ever brag about anything IQ? The only recent post I can even remotely think of that discussed IQ was Buckseye talking about Mensa.

Grow up.

I know you were complaining about the pics. The pics are what I was talking about. However I compared it to the debate pointing out the obvious difference between a posted pic (which on its face is obvious as a joke) vs. what passes here for acceptable to drag Obama thru the mud.

Quit throwing the moderator thing in my face. You are trying to use that as a tactic to censor me. Irrespective of my moderator duties, I have my own personal thoughts about things. We clearly have a disclaimer that Nodak does not represent the thoughts, comments, posts of its moderators.

I clearly pointed out the picture was intended as a joke. I would think that you could see a difference.

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Ryan here is a hint! Just turn on MSNBC! All the major news networks and other news channels where leading with McCain/Palin story because of the significance of her being the first female VP candidate on the Rep ticket! Instead MSNBC was pimping NObama and making pathetic remarks similar to your picture!
> 
> Tune in there for your fill of Comrade TV!!!!!!


Hey Ron

I just flipped thru the news channels several times over the last hour to test this ...

Almost all of them are playing clips of both camps, plus coverage of the coming hurricane. If anything, all the coverage of the McCain ticket right now has to do with figuring out just WHO this woman is. NOONE KNOWS her, because she has NO Federal level experience.

McCain chose her for just this reason, to take the heat off of him. It will take the talking heads at least a weekend, and more likely a week to inform everyone of her background. Meanwhile all the news hawks will need to refocus their search on Palin now to try and dig up stories, so they can get an understanding of her politics. That alone will waste time...

I didn't see coverage for just any one candidate or issue.

Just alot of astonishment and confusion that McCain would select someone with such little experience at the Federal level.

Ryan


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Joke or not it was pretty biggoted, I'm hurt, maybe Obama can come up with a government program to help me deal with my feelings.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Cursing at, and demeaning other posters again. I see someone needs a time out from the politics forum. :-?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Cursing at, and demeaning other posters again. I see someone needs a time out from the politics forum. :-?


I wish I could be so cool like you. Gee gosh Darin. Can I be in your cool club?

Maybe just maybe when those other posters aren't the ones starting the personal jabs with the comments about "intelligence".. maybe then I'll listen to your hollow words.

You know...you bring so much to this place yourself. I mean gosh, we can only look at your last 50 posts to see your positivity just shining thru! :roll: Why don't you try jumping in with your thoughts? To everyone here, all you bring is someone who sits on the sidelines and catcalls those playing the game. I remember those types of kids in high school. Were you one of them? When is the last time you posted 3 consecutive posts to this forum that actually had something to do with the topic, versus putting someone down in some fashion? I think maybe you should look inward before calling me on the carpet.

But gee... Thanks for the words of wisdom 4Curl. I don't know how I could survive without you. You are like a beacon of light in my life.

God bless.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

R y a n said:


> I wish I could be so cool like you. Gee gosh Darin. Can I be in your cool club?
> 
> Maybe just maybe when those other posters aren't the ones starting the personal jabs with the comments about "intelligence".. maybe then I'll listen to your hollow words.
> 
> ...


Sorry Ryan, but my cool days are long past.

I do not curse at folks here *or* demean them unless they are blatantly lying and then it is with fact based statements.

Believe or not up as of late I've rather enjoyed some of your posts for I found them thought provoking.

I do not keep track of my posts, I find no need to look back at my previous posts unless drawn there.

Believe it or not some of my dearest friends are liberal democrats, actually not awkward.

There is one member here we are familiar with that I admire and respect greatly. We have much in common and I hope to share a blind with him and our sons someday. BigDaddy.

God Bless you also and may you find the wisdom to do what is right.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

4CurlRedleg said:


> God Bless you


Hey now, none of that, dont you know you cant say that anymore? Might offend someone.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> Might offend someone.


I NEVER!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Opinons are opinions and all are welcome, Ryan's carries as much weight as anyone else's.

This forum unlike all the other is confrontational by nature, if anyone is uncomfortable with that don't come here.

We cannot have a debate or even a conversation about these issues if any attempt to censor humor or even just opinons is honored.

Get a grip on emotions nothing on here is really important in the big picture I doubt either campaign is making decisions based on our opinons.

We should be friends and not let these debates get personal in nature.

If you dont like an opinion or anothers sense of humor counter it with your own argument, attack the post not the person writing it.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

g/o said:


> R Y A N, the picture you posted is really low class on your part, but expected of people such as yourself. Plenty of derogatory pictures of Obama out in cyber space also but I would hope this site does not resort to that. Not very becoming of a super duper moderator.


Bobm

Again may I emphasize that their are plenty of racist derogitory pictures of Obama on the net that some feel are funny much like the one R Y A N posted. I had hoped this site would stay away from those things but your the boss Bobby :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

G/O my grandmoter called me Bobby, you probably went to school with her :wink: .

Look everyone, we cannot have politics discussions while calling for any form of censorship it just wont work.

John McCaine would laugh at Ryans humor think about what a tough old fart he must be. :beer:

If thats the worse thing anyone says about him hes in good shape.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

I THINK BY THE ORIGINAL POST THAT THE THOUGHT IS WHEN YOU GET TO BE 72 OR MAYBE EVEN YOUNGER YOU ARE ALL DRIED UP. I THINK THAT MOST OF THE YOUNG GUYS ON HERE ARE STILL GOING TO BE WORKING AT THAT AGE. LET'S NOT HAVE AGE OR COLOR BE THE DECIDING FACTOR TO THIS POSITION. IT USED TO BE AGE WAS WISDOM, BUT IT ISN'T LOOKED AT IT LIKE THAT ANYMORE. RYAN WOULD YOU AGREE THAT AS A WHOLE WE ARE FIELDING BETTER OR WORSE CANIDATES FOR OUR REPRESENTATION. FROM THE LOCAL LEVEL ALL THE WAY TO THE WHITE HOUSE.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Believe or not up as of late I've rather enjoyed some of your posts for I found them thought provoking.
> 
> I do not keep track of my posts, I find no need to look back at my previous posts unless drawn there.
> 
> ...


Hey Darin

Thanks for those words. I appreciate that some of my posts you find thought provoking and enjoyable. That really does mean alot.

I too hope to share a blind with BigDaddy some day. I think we'd have a lively time.

Ryan


----------

